# d20 Modern in Ann Arbor, Mi



## thedangerranger (Oct 21, 2003)

Seeking players in a d20 Modern campaign based and played in Ann Arbor, Mi. We meet every other Tuesday from 4-9pm. 
The meeting time is somewhat flexible so don't let that hold you back too much if you're interested.
The campaign is a modified Shadow Chasers campaign. 
To begin with (and up to the current session) there is no supernatural aspect to the campaign. 
Interested people should feel free to drop by and see if it stays that way.
I take inspiration from X-Files, Buffy, Brimstone, Neal Stephenson books and various other sources.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53798
If interested please e-mail: spambuster(dash)gaming(at)umich(dot)edu
or
Just post here 
Cheers.
-tdr-


----------



## thedangerranger (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, the academic year is winding down. So I think I'll bump this.
-tdr-


----------



## thedangerranger (Aug 25, 2004)

*Year one done...*

It seems silly to start a new thread for this, so it's time to resurrect an old one.
--
After nearly a year, the Ann Arbor Vitae d20 Modern Campaign is still going strong, and is again looking for players. 
The game has settled into a mix of Low-Magic, Sci-fi and Horror.
We play saturdays now.
If you are interested, post here, or e-mail hamugoroshi__remove_this__@gmail.com
-tdr-


----------



## qstor (Aug 27, 2004)

are you playing on saturdays?
I'm moving to way up in Macomb. You can e-mail me offlist at qstor_67 at yahoo.com

Mike


----------

